

Ask HN: Where is your Hacker Newsroom? - hknozcan

A little bored of indoors and working out of cafes the past couple of days and catching up with news here and there. Here is an image.<p>So, where is your Hacker Newsroom?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.360.co&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2013&#x2F;09&#x2F;hackernews.jpg<p>Would love to see other hackers&#x27; setting and desktop and location.
======
bgar
I try to keep my workspace _really_ bare:

[https://db.tt/63QQsAI0](https://db.tt/63QQsAI0)

[https://db.tt/B6qSYtyk](https://db.tt/B6qSYtyk)

Some days I go to my university's library or a coffee shop.

------
bmelton
I decided to get over the embarrassment of posting the messiness of my desk,
as well as my dirty foot that made it into the picture and just post it. On
the upside, there at least aren't any (assembled) guns in the pic. :-\

[http://i.imgur.com/u5S7H57.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/u5S7H57.jpg)

~~~
hknozcan
Haha. Like the foot. It is a nice touch.

~~~
bmelton
I didn't notice it until after I'd uploaded it, which is to say, way too late
to do anything about it. ;-)

